# 95 740i battery replacement



## kev740 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

This is a great site and thanks in advance for any future help. I have a 95 740i that needs a new battery. My question is do I need to buy a battery from the dealer, which runs over $200 or can I use something else from an auto parts store? If so, What can I use? Thanks.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

BMW brand isn't necessary. Check the size of yours and look for a matching Duralast, Werker, Interstate... any battery mounted in the trunk needs a vent tube.


----------



## kev740 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks M. Wong. I bought a Duralast yesterday and it works just fine. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Atomic Dog (Jun 24, 2008)

I am looking to replace my battery in my '95 740i. Is it as simple as just pulling the old one and putting in the new one? It seems that it should be, but these cars have so many electronic features that I was wondering what all has to be reset after replacing the battery. Did you hook up a spare before replacing the old one to keep the car energized?


----------



## 4liter (May 9, 2008)

I haven't replaced my battery because the PO put a new one in late last year accordind to the receipts. It has been disconnected a couple of times to do some work though. The only thing that needs resetting are the date and time, and seat memory. The radios don't require an anti- theft code. You won't have any issues.


----------



## lqbano (Dec 22, 2008)

kev740 said:


> Thanks M. Wong. I bought a Duralast yesterday and it works just fine. I appreciate your help.


Hi Kev740, could you tell me the model of the Duralast battery you are using. I need to replace my battery as well. Thanks.


----------

